# Will a LSGD be what I need?



## Azriel (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm trying to buy a small farm that is conected to the land that I now own, its about a 10-15 min walk across my hay field. This place has a great set up for cows, chickens, a pig, exct. I don't at this time have any plans for sheep, but maybe a goat or 2.  I'll be keeping my milk cows and some chickens there, full time, and a butcher pig every year. I will be calving out my beef cows there but will move them off for summer pasture. I will not be living there but will spend a good part of every day there, I don't have any plans of renting out the house,  my BF might want to live there but thats not a for sure yet. 
The predators we have are coyote, bobcat, mountain lion, and black bear. I've been told that wolves have been seen, but I have not seen or heard any yet.
I would like a dog that would guard this place from animal predators as well as unwanted humans, and keep the newborn beef calves safe. 
I am not a huge fan of Pyr's, I love the look of the Caucasian Ovcharks but think that would be to much dog for my needs. I met an 18 month old Anatolian Shepherd the other day and really liked him. He guards the sheep at the place I bought my new calf from, but don't know if he is typical for the breed. He was super friendly and wanted to be petted and loved on the whole time I was looking at the calf, but his owners said that he turns into a different dog at night, and doesn't let anything animal or strange humans on the place at night. Sounds like that would be just what I'm looking for.
Any thought or comments would be helpful.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes. Anatolians, as well as any lgd should have good temperament.  They can be well adjust and socialized and still do their job.

I would say you should have MORE than one though. At least two, no matter what breed LGD. The predator level is substantial as well as type of predator. LGD's work best in teams.

Depending on the size of property a minimum of two.


----------



## Grazer (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree with Southern...an LGD breed should fit the bill. And I also feel that it's better to have 2 LGD's, rather than just 1.
They will work as a team and they will be more capable of dealing with any threat. There are a lot of good topics in this section on how to successfully run LGD's.

As for the Caucasian Ovcharka's, don't get them unless you have a secure 6ft fence (or taller) all around your property. As they can be a liability.
If you want to know more, (in case you haven't already read it) read what I wrote about the Caucasian Ovcharka as a breed in general and as an LGD: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=293412#p293412 

And here is a full list of LGD breeds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livestock_guardian_dog#List_of_breeds


----------

